
The Non-Technical Guide to Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence - miraj
https://machinelearnings.co/a-humans-guide-to-machine-learning-e179f43b67a0
======
mikenew
This isn't a guide; this is a collection of websites related to ML. Which is
cool, don't get me wrong, but not what I wanted/expected.

~~~
Avalyst
My feeling exactly. Feels like a very clickbaity title

------
nl
Seems relevant: [http://approximatelycorrect.com/2017/03/28/the-ai-
misinforma...](http://approximatelycorrect.com/2017/03/28/the-ai-
misinformation-epidemic/)

